# Hide Your Hair For 6 Months 12-16-09 REVEAL



## Ms_Twana (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay ladies. We hid our hair for 6 months (June 15 - December 15) with buns, braids, wigs, weave, more buns, twists, twistouts, braidouts, and more buns. Now it's time to REVEAL our hair. Whether you gained length, thickness, or healthier hair, I'm sure your hair is thanking you. 

Remember to post your starting picture and your reveal picture. CONGRATS EVERYONE!!!!! 

Here's what we've all been waiting for.....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.DRUM ROLL PLEASE............


----------



## bellebebe (Dec 15, 2009)

umm.. Hello? where is everyone? I ready to get pumped. :-D


----------



## Kellum (Dec 15, 2009)

Subscribing... Will be back with pics


----------



## GeauXavi (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm sooo ready to see pics! Congrats to all of the HYH ladies!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Dec 15, 2009)

I wanna see hair!!!!


----------



## aprils13 (Dec 15, 2009)

Conqueror_aka said:


> I'm sooo ready to see pics! Congrats to all of the HYH ladies!


 
Me Too!!


----------



## bellebebe (Dec 15, 2009)

I WANT HAIR! I WANT HAIR! I WANT HAIR! I WANT HAIR! LOL


----------



## malibu4590 (Dec 15, 2009)

Here are my results..I don't have pics from the EXACT time frame but it is a 6 month span -- May thru November. Hopefully that's ok  If you want to see more, my fotki is: http://public.fotki.com/malibu4590/hair-journey/


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 15, 2009)

Patience ladies, patience. 

The reveal technically isn't until tomorrow. I just started the thread a little early. Notice the date in the title. 

Let's not make the entire first page full of I Wanna See Pictures posts.


----------



## yamilee21 (Dec 15, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> ... The reveal technically isn't until tomorrow. I just started the thread a little early. Notice the date in the title. ...



Were there any European ladies participating in this? 'Cause it's already the 16th for them.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 15, 2009)

Great progress malibu...I haven't relaxed yet, but hopefully I will this week....


----------



## Lady Esquire (Dec 15, 2009)

malibu4590 said:


> Here are my results..I don't have pics from the EXACT time frame but it is a 6 month span -- May thru November. Hopefully that's ok  If you want to see more, my fotki is: http://public.fotki.com/malibu4590/hair-journey/


 
Malibu, I checked out your fotki and I enjoyed viewing your pics.  You have turned that hair around.    Your hair reminds me of my own.


----------



## my1goodnerve (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm gonna start a little early.  This was my first challenge, and as I said in the support thread, I learned a lot about my hair these last 6 months.  I joined LHCF in the spring and so I am still trying to create a winter regimen.  In other words I still have a lot to learn, but I have a better sense of what works and what doesn't work for me.  

So my first pic was taken on June 15th at the start of the challenge.  My second pic was taken in October.  I will post a final pic this weekend once I've had a chance to wash, dc, and flat iron.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 15, 2009)

yamilee21 said:


> Were there any European ladies participating in this? 'Cause it's already the 16th for them.


 





Great progress thus far ladies!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 15, 2009)

Subscribing........

Be back with pics tonight in another post.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 15, 2009)

why is it reveal threads never have too many reveals 

its always 25 pages of "So where y'all at??"


----------



## Junonia (Dec 15, 2009)

Here are my pics. My hair is growing in a V shape, so I've been trimming to even it off some.
ETA: Starting pic

May-Starter pic






July





July





july





October





October


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 15, 2009)

Here are my pics:

ponytail pic I used as my starter pic from June 14


airdried ponytail pic from December 13 


length shot (fresh relaxer from June 3) 


length shot (fresh relaxer from December 9) 


'Night ladies!  I can't wait to see all the pics!


----------



## Kellum (Dec 16, 2009)

Dec. 16th will make 8 months into my journey. I have learned a lot and pretty much stayed consistent with my regimen. Thanks ladies of LHCF because for all that you do and the knowledge that you bring. I thank you and my hair thanks you.  

Here are some of my pics. 

*Starting Pic 4/16/2009: 
*Touch up, trim, flat iron and last salon visit.  I was a maybe an inch longer than APL. 





*Length 7/20/2009 13 weeks 4 days post: 
*I did a length check by taking down one of my cornrows. I had a lot of new growth. 





*Texlax touch up  7/30/2009 after 15 week stretch:* 
I did a roller set and silk wrap. My hair still had a lot of lift at the roots so my true length isn't shown here. I made BSB length. 





*12/2/2009 18 weeks post*:
I blew dry my hair ( didn't have a comb attachment) and ended up with a big mess. 





I lazily maxiglided my hair and got this. It was good enough for the moment.





Same maxiglided hair that I applied coconut oil to and tied down that night. I'm grazing BSL 





*12/13/2009 texlax touch up after 19 week stretch:*
I'm doing the half and half method. I got one side done and am going to start on the other side. 





Now both sides done. Getting ready to DC. 






That's all for now. To see more pics check out my blog that I kept secret because of the challenge. Now that it is over I can share it with ya'll. The link is below. 

To be continued on 12/17/2009 after my trim. 

http://kellumskorner.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lylddlebit (Dec 16, 2009)

Here are mine...I wasn't expecting growth because I was trimming regularly for healthy ends.  The growth change is an appreciated bonus.  
Start 6/8





Finish 12/14





Sorry about the small sizes...they are mid sized in fotki.  On here I ended up with really large or thumbnail sizes.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats ladies!!


----------



## Mane Event (Dec 16, 2009)

Here it goes. I should've taken starter pics from the back view but since I didn't I will only share side pics for comparison purposes

*June 09 - Start*





*Dec 09 *





*Recreation of Curled Styled from June (Dec '09)*
*Doesn't quite fall the same way it did in June*


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 16, 2009)

Lylddlebit said:


> Finish 6/14


 
Did you mean to put 12/14?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 16, 2009)

Alright ladies. Here are mine. I went to a salon and got my hair blow dried and flat ironed. Won't be doing that again for a while. Anyway, I'm gonna tease you with the bling (shine) that my hair had first. 











When I saw my length, I was dissappointed but happy at the same time. That's because I was REALLY hoping to be BSL after this challenge. I didn't make it, but I am soooo close I could taste it. 






Now here are my starting (top) and reveal (bottom) pics. I'll make this one big so you can see the numbers on the progress shirt. Tips from 5.5 to 8.5. Three inches is pretty good.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay, my reveal is a little bit different.  First of all, I started the challenge a little late, and then in August I BC'd.  Here are my pics:

Right before BC:








http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=3266&pictureid=27280




http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=3266&pictureid=27278

Right After My BC:







My Big Reveal (after 5 months of buns, twists, poofs, henna treatments, etc.):













http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=3266&pictureid=27148 
Overall, I'm so glad I had the opportunity to be a part of this challenge!  Who knew my hair would grow back so quickly?


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 16, 2009)

^^^ I am in the same boat. 
I joined the challenge. Then I BC'd...but dumb dumb here took pics right after the BC and now she can't find them to put up comparison pics.

I'm gonna keep looking for them.
Oh. My screen name was tyefrmy at the time that I joined.


----------



## nappystorm (Dec 16, 2009)

From June to Dec


----------



## halee_J (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! congrats to all the HYH ladies this thread is soooo inspiring  I think I need to join the 2010 challenge pronto....


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 16, 2009)

halee_J said:


> Wow! congrats to all the HYH ladies this thread is soooo inspiring  I think I need to join the 2010 challenge pronto....


 
I highly recommend it.  It's definitely been well worth the wait, and your hair will love you for it!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Dec 16, 2009)

Man I'm soooo in the next challenge. I've been on my personal hide your hair journey. My results are in my siggy. Let me know when the next one starts.


----------



## Fab79 (Dec 16, 2009)

thank you ladies all the hair was really pretty and lush


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow you ladies hair looks so good, I'm ashamed to come up in here with my scrappy hair pics


----------



## supermodelsonya (Dec 16, 2009)

LuvLiLocks said:


> Wow you ladies hair looks so good, I'm ashamed to come up in here with my scrappy hair pics



So you know what that means right? Share!!!!! Any progress is great progress.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok here are my pics, first one was taken June 10, I'm around SL there. Second one taken December 6 after ORS relaxer, I'm grazing APL


----------



## Reecie (Dec 16, 2009)

LuvLiLocks said:


> Ok here are my pics, first one was taken June 10, I'm around SL there. Second one taken December 6 after ORS relaxer, I'm grazing APL



Great progress LuvLi!!! Your hair growth is amazing.  If you do this for another 6 months, you should be around waistlength......


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 16, 2009)

LuvLiLocks said:


> Ok here are my pics, first one was taken June 10, I'm around SL there. Second one taken December 6 after ORS relaxer, I'm grazing APL


 
What scrappy pics???!!!  You've made tremendous progress girl!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Soooo....Ms_Twana,*

*When do we start the next challenge?*


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeeeeeeah...so I cut all my progress off a couple weeks back. I needed a trim and went a lil crazy, I can see how it happens to stylists  Anywho, my hair is nice and thick and looks to be about shoulder length now? Here are my pics. I'm sorry the reveal is so anticlimactic, maybe I need to join a no trim challenge in 2010 *hangs head in shame*


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Dec 16, 2009)

Reecie said:


> Great progress LuvLi!!! Your hair growth is amazing.  If you do this for another 6 months, you should be around waistlength......



Lol, I am kinda short ......No really, I didn't pay much attention to the before shot until I was posting it just now! And was like 'OH MY' I have made some progress!


----------



## bellebebe (Dec 16, 2009)

GREAT PROGRESS LADIES!!!


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Dec 16, 2009)

Great progress ladies!


----------



## Kellum (Dec 16, 2009)

Great progress ladies, congrats to everyone.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 16, 2009)

LuvLiLocks said:


> Ok here are my pics, first one was taken June 10, I'm around SL there. Second one taken December 6 after ORS relaxer, I'm grazing APL


 
This is NOT scrappy! Your hair looks great!


----------



## Lylddlebit (Dec 16, 2009)

Everyone's hair looks great!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Dec 16, 2009)

Very encouraging ladies Im in a 6 month challenge now and yall have given me hope!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, excellent progress ladies!! I wasn't a part of this challenge, but I had to peep in for some inspiration. Congratulations to everyone!!


----------



## bumblb87 (Dec 16, 2009)

The progress in this thread is amazing!!!!!! Congrats Ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 16, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> *Soooo....Ms_Twana,*
> 
> *When do we start the next challenge?*


 
Girrrrrrrrl...........


----------



## Lylddlebit (Dec 16, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Did you mean to put 12/14?




lol oh yes 12/14....although if I could get that in 6 days I wouldn't be mad at all


----------



## polished07 (Dec 16, 2009)

Very inspiring thread ladies cant wait to be in the next one I plan to hide my hair all year next year also


----------



## QUEENDIVA1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Great job to everyone! Very inspiring


----------



## Kellum (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## twists (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow all of you have such great progress..so inspiring..there should definitely be another one of these in 2010


----------



## november wind (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow oh wow!  Great progress for everyone!


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, you ladies did AMAZING. We should start one for January until June  Im so inspired


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2009)

Great progress, Ladies! I may have to join the next challenge!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 16, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Man I'm soooo in the next challenge. I've been on my personal hide your hair journey. My results are in my siggy. Let me know when the next one starts.



You've made great progress on your own! Your ponytail is so full!


----------



## irsgirl (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow ladies your pictures are very encouraging. I have another 4 months to go in the challenge I am in, but after looking these reveal pictures, I am so sure I can get through the winter wearing this bun.


----------



## jaszymeen (Dec 16, 2009)

I won't have my hair relaxed until next week since i've been in a weave (multiple installs) for the past 6 months so I shall return next week with results


----------



## foxee (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry ladies, I've been really busy today.  I'll try to take pics tomorrow.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow!!! Congratulations ladies! You all have done a wonderful job! Very inspiring


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 16, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Alright ladies. Here are mine. I went to a salon and got my hair blow dried and flat ironed. Won't be doing that again for a while. Anyway, I'm gonna tease you with the bling (shine) that my hair had first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Where can I find one of those progress tee shirts? I'd love to have one!


----------



## twists (Dec 17, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Where can I find one of those progress tee shirts? I'd love to have one!



I would like to know this too.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey ladies for some reason my comp has been acting like a butt and not waiting to upload the pics on here so just look in my fotki and it has the pics I took Tuesday and the 6 months before pics......

Thanks and I hope I am not asking for too much.


----------



## Mane Event (Dec 17, 2009)

Here ya go: http://maneandchic.spreadshirt.com/



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Where can I find one of those progress tee shirts? I'd love to have one!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 17, 2009)

You ladies have made really good progress....Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 17, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Hey ladies for some reason my comp has been acting like a butt and not waiting to upload the pics on here so just look in my fotki and it has the pics I took Tuesday and the 6 months before pics......
> 
> Thanks and I hope I am not asking for too much.


 
Excellent progress!!!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 17, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Where can I find one of those progress tee shirts? I'd love to have one!


 


twists said:


> I would like to know this too.


 
dontspeakdefeat sells them in the exchange forum every now and then. That's where I got mine from. Someone else sells a pink one. Do a search and some of the threads will come up.


----------



## RubyWoo (Dec 17, 2009)

Everyone's hair looks great!  Excellent progress!  

I'll be taking my twists out tomorrow evening  and I plan to post my results afterwards.


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Dec 17, 2009)

awesome job ladies!


----------



## AMAKA127 (Dec 17, 2009)

hair looks great ladies cant wait till my 6 months are up!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 17, 2009)

Poking head in to see if there are anymore reveals...


----------



## Kellum (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm going to go get my trim in the next few mins and will post my before and after results


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 17, 2009)

I almost forgot to post! But I'm transitioning since last
year and I notice during this challenge I retained alot
of my new growth. My NG was noticeably shorter in June a
and driererplexed..Well I'm happy
with my results!

Dec 2009                               Sept 2009 June 2009


----------



## UGQueen (Dec 17, 2009)

congrats to everyone! you all have had amazing progress


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 17, 2009)

I would have loved  to join but DH had a problem with it.   He refers to buns as dookie balls.


----------



## Cheekychica (Dec 17, 2009)

Ashleescheveux said:


> Wow, you ladies did AMAZING. We should start one for January until June  Im so inspired



I am down for this too. I already joined the 2010 wig challenge and this goes hand in hand. I second this motion!


----------



## onelove08 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing ladies! Congrats!!


----------



## Kellum (Dec 17, 2009)

Here are my results. 

12/16/2009 (wash, dc, flatiron) I hadn't had a trim since 4/16/09 (8 months)










12/17/2009 After my trim










I love my results. I did lose a little length, but my ends look great.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 17, 2009)

SherylsTresses said:


> I would have loved  to join but DH had a problem with it.   He refers to buns as dookie balls.




I just want you to know I almost choked on a french fry when I read this!!!!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 17, 2009)

Kellum said:


> Here are my results.
> 
> 12/16/2009 (wash, dc, flatiron) I hadn't had a trim since 4/16/09 (8 months)
> 
> ...



Kellum, did you do your own trim? Your hair looks great!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Excellent progress!!!!!


 
You think so, I feel like I didnt make it anywhere LOL


----------



## Kellum (Dec 17, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Kellum, did you do your own trim? Your hair looks great!!!



Thanks , and no I don't do my own trims at the moment. I got to the salon for that. I have a couple of people that I trust enough for that and they never mess me up or take too much off.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 17, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> You think so, I feel like I didnt make it anywhere LOL



Your hair looks healthy and full, not to mention the shine and on top of that you gained more length! So yes ma'am, you're definitely going places!


----------



## Kellum (Dec 17, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Your hair looks healthy and full, not to mention the shine and on top of that you gained more length! So yes ma'am, you're definitely going places!


I would have to agree with you. You made great progress. Keep it up.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Dec 17, 2009)

Great pics fellow challengers! Everyone's hair looks awesome - healthy, thick, and longer (bonus). Congrats to all of you who hung in there 'til the end. 

Now as for me... I shared my before/after pic with the hubs and told him that I was disappointed that there wasn't more growth. He said, "You SHOULD be... now where's a "Straightening Challenge?" Grrrrrrrrrrrr, that's why I don't tell him stuff about my hair!!!

Anyway, this challenge was my first challenge and I'm proud that I didn't quit. Surprisingly, it was really easy for me... except when I burned myself out on the bun.  Thanks Twana for starting the challenge and encouraging me along the way! Here's my pic...


----------



## Kellum (Dec 17, 2009)

Qurlyqt said:


> Great pics fellow challengers! Everyone's hair looks awesome - healthy, thick, and longer (bonus). Congrats to all of you who hung in there 'til the end.
> 
> Now as for me... I shared my before/after pic with the hubs and told him that I was disappointed that there wasn't more growth. He said, "You SHOULD be... now where's a "Straightening Challenge?" Grrrrrrrrrrrr, that's why I don't tell him stuff about my hair!!!
> 
> Anyway, this challenge was my first challenge and I'm proud that I didn't quit. Surprisingly, it was really easy for me... except when I burned myself out on the bun.  Thanks Twana for starting the challenge and encouraging me along the way! Here's my pic...



Girl you got some great progress. You made APL and don't have much until you are BSB either.


----------



## tenderheaded (Dec 17, 2009)

Big holla to all you successful ladies! Way to grow


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok. I finally found some pics that I had taken. 

Like I said, I BC'd after I started this challenge. There's not a lot of progress, but there's progress. 

The first pic was taken around 3 months ago right after I bc'd. The 2nd pic was taken a few days ago.

(pic removed)


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Dec 17, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Alright ladies. Here are mine. I went to a salon and got my hair blow dried and flat ironed. Won't be doing that again for a while. Anyway, I'm gonna tease you with the bling (shine) that my hair had first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is some jaw dropping eye poppin bling!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 18, 2009)

Checking in!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 18, 2009)

Qurlyqt said:


> Great pics fellow challengers! Everyone's hair looks awesome - healthy, thick, and longer (bonus). Congrats to all of you who hung in there 'til the end.
> 
> Now as for me... I shared my before/after pic with the hubs and told him that I was disappointed that there wasn't more growth. He said, "You SHOULD be... now where's a "Straightening Challenge?" Grrrrrrrrrrrr, that's why I don't tell him stuff about my hair!!!
> 
> Anyway, this challenge was my first challenge and I'm proud that I didn't quit. Surprisingly, it was really easy for me... except when I burned myself out on the bun.  Thanks Twana for starting the challenge and encouraging me along the way! Here's my pic...


 "Now as for me... I shared my before/after pic with the hubs and told him that I was disappointed that there wasn't more growth. He said, "You SHOULD be... now where's a "Straightening Challenge?" Grrrrrrrrrrrr, that's why I don't tell him stuff about my hair!!!"


Okay, why is my mother just like your hubby???!!!  WHAT IS THAT???  Prior to the reveal, I haven't worn my hair straight since July, and you better believe I've been catching it from her since I can't walk past her without her feeling the need to tell me that I needed to wear my hair straight.

..."Straightening Challenge" 

But on another note, you had a good bit of growth and your hair looks beautiful in all its natural glory.


----------



## amerAKAn_dream (Dec 18, 2009)

Lookin' great, ladies! How inspiring.


----------



## Kellum (Dec 18, 2009)

Bumping for more updates!!!


----------



## Qurlyqt (Dec 18, 2009)

Ms Coco,

You are SO right! Your mom DOES sound like my husband! See, I was going to straighten my hair this month but after his comment, I decided to join a Bun Challenge instead.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 18, 2009)

Mane Event said:


> Here ya go: http://maneandchic.spreadshirt.com/



Thanks! I ordered mine yesterday. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Dec 18, 2009)

Great Progress Ladies!!!!  I will definitely be down for a 6 month HYH challenge starting in January.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 18, 2009)

Qurlyqt said:


> Ms Coco,
> 
> You are SO right! Your mom DOES sound like my husband! See, I was going to straighten my hair this month but after his comment, I decided to join a Bun Challenge instead.



LOL!!! Now YOU sound like ME! I'll wear my hair curly or in a bun just because I know it drives her crazy...and of course there are the growth benefits. The way I see it, it's a win win!;-)


----------



## RubyWoo (Dec 19, 2009)

I just took my hair out of twists when I took my pics.  The following are my results:


























*Sorry, the pics aren't lined up perfectly here since the first pic was taken closer.*





I forgot to take a starting pic for the sides but I'll show this anyway since I took the pic.

Thanks!


----------



## venusd (Dec 19, 2009)

My results are below. I'm a late bloomer


----------



## Samory07 (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok, I'm finally posting my results. The first pic is one that was actually taken in about Febuary when I got my last relaxer but it was the most recent pic that I could find at the time. The second pic was one that I was able to dig up that was closer to May a while after I had gotten my "V" cut and I was about to wash it. The last pic is one that I took about last week, after flat ironing. (It looks a little funny because I had my arm up to take the pic, my hair really isn't that uneven lol) I think that I would have retained more length if I was stricter with my self with hiding my hair because honestly I slacked off a couple days, but overall I'm pretty pleased with my results from my first challenge.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Dec 19, 2009)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> You've made great progress on your own! Your ponytail is so full!




Oh wow!!!!!!Thanks Ms. CoCo!!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 20, 2009)

Samory07 said:


> Ok, I'm finally posting my results. The first pic is one that was actually taken in about Febuary when I got my last relaxer but it was the most recent pic that I could find at the time. The second pic was one that I was able to dig up that was closer to May a while after I had gotten my "V" cut and I was about to wash it. The last pic is one that I took about last week, after flat ironing. (It looks a little funny because I had my arm up to take the pic, my hair really isn't that uneven lol) I think that I would have retained more length if I was stricter with my self with hiding my hair because honestly I slacked off a couple days, but overall I'm pretty pleased with my results from my first challenge.



Great job on the challenge!!!


----------



## ad0rkabletash (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm finally posting my reveal pictures! 

The first one is from May 30th, and I just took the second one this morning. I'm really surprised by my results - I thought my hair grew really slow but it turns out I just wasn't retaining length. Go figure! I don't know if I'll do another HYH challenge, but after seeing this I may consider it.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 20, 2009)

ad0rkabletash said:


> I'm finally posting my reveal pictures!
> 
> The first one is from May 30th, and I just took the second one this morning. I'm really surprised by my results - I thought my hair grew really slow but it turns out I just wasn't retaining length. Go figure! I don't know if I'll do another HYH challenge, but after seeing this I may consider it.



Love it!!!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Dec 20, 2009)

ad0rkabletash said:


> I'm finally posting my reveal pictures!
> 
> The first one is from May 30th, and I just took the second one this morning. I'm really surprised by my results - I thought my hair grew really slow but it turns out I just wasn't retaining length. Go figure! I don't know if I'll do another HYH challenge, but after seeing this I may consider it.



CONSIDER IT???? Girl you better go for it. You have great results. In another 6 months you"ll be below BS. CONGRATS


----------



## Reecie (Dec 20, 2009)

ad0rkabletash said:


> I'm finally posting my reveal pictures!
> 
> The first one is from May 30th, and I just took the second one this morning. I'm really surprised by my results - I thought my hair grew really slow but it turns out I just wasn't retaining length. Go figure! I don't know if I'll do another HYH challenge, but after seeing this I may consider it.



Girl, You're hair looks fabulous!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 20, 2009)

Beautiful progress ladies!
I didn't participate but just wanted to say congrats


----------



## halee_J (Dec 20, 2009)

venusd said:


> My results are below. I'm a late bloomer


 


Nixx said:


> I just took my hair out of twists when I took my pics. The following are my results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Qurlyqt said:


> Great pics fellow challengers! Everyone's hair looks awesome - healthy, thick, and longer (bonus). Congrats to all of you who hung in there 'til the end.
> 
> Now as for me... I shared my before/after pic with the hubs and told him that I was disappointed that there wasn't more growth. He said, "You SHOULD be... now where's a "Straightening Challenge?" Grrrrrrrrrrrr, that's why I don't tell him stuff about my hair!!!
> 
> Anyway, this challenge was my first challenge and I'm proud that I didn't quit. Surprisingly, it was really easy for me... except when I burned myself out on the bun.  Thanks Twana for starting the challenge and encouraging me along the way! Here's my pic...


 


Kellum said:


> Here are my results.
> 
> 12/16/2009 (wash, dc, flatiron) I hadn't had a trim since 4/16/09 (8 months)
> 
> ...


 
OMG  Beautiful!just Beautiful!After seeing all this magnificent progress,hiding you hair should be a cardinal rule!

Way to go ladies! :woohoo:


----------



## Kellum (Dec 20, 2009)

Great progress ladies, congrats.


----------



## tenderheaded (Dec 20, 2009)

Amazing results ladies!

Congrats on growing beautiful hair!!!!!


----------



## SistaSista (Dec 20, 2009)

Great results.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 21, 2009)

ad0rkabletash said:


> I'm finally posting my reveal pictures!
> 
> The first one is from May 30th, and I just took the second one this morning. I'm really surprised by my results - I thought my hair grew really slow but it turns out I just wasn't retaining length. Go figure! I don't know if I'll do another HYH challenge, but after seeing this I may consider it.


 
Looks like you're grazing APL! congrats girlie!


----------



## tash85 (Dec 21, 2009)

congrats ladies... waiting for more wonderful reveals and the start of the next challenge!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 21, 2009)

Poking head in to see if there are any more reveals...


----------



## KnitChick (Dec 21, 2009)

great growth ladies !


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump. Anyone else need to reveal?? I wanna see more hair!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 23, 2009)

More reveals please!


----------



## Kellum (Dec 23, 2009)

I think we may have some more reveals toward the end of the year and in the new year. I hope we do!!


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Dec 23, 2009)

Excellent progress ladies!!!  

I'm going for a 6 month stretch, so I'm in for the Jan-Jun 2010 HYH Challenge


----------



## koko22 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you ladies for the pictures. Very inspiring and I now know what I must do... 
Hide my hair for 6 months!!!!!!


----------



## Lylddlebit (Dec 24, 2009)

Two more pic of straight hair no holding

Before trim while straightening






After Trim and style. Sorry I cut the bottom of the picture off


----------



## Kellum (Dec 24, 2009)

^^ Your hair is beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 24, 2009)

Lylddlebit said:


> Two more pic of straight hair no holding
> 
> Before trim while straightening
> 
> ...



Gorgeous!!! Love it!


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 24, 2009)

My goodness!! I've never seen goals met with such speed and efficiency! Making me want to join an HYH challenge. Hmm....


----------



## naturalepiphany (Dec 27, 2009)

First I must say Congratulations ladies and great progress!!!!! Ok second I have to apologize for my delay in posting my reveal, but here it is now. When I posted my starting pic I didn't have any straightened or stretched pics of my hair but I did state, "[...] that when stretched the front comes to the tip of my nose. Sides about a centimeter pass my jaw bone. and the back pulled toward the front comes to my collar bone" 

Now when stretched the front of my hair falls below my bottom lip. My sides now come to my collar bone and the back is now apl. In my siggy are my pics the first being my bc in April, the second being my starting pic in June, and the last being the pic I took yesterday morning. As you can see my hair no longer wants to stand up its beginning to fall. I'm so excited and I cant wait for the next HYH challenge.


----------



## PinkyD (Dec 28, 2009)

Congratulations ladies....I love inspiration!


----------



## Qurlyqt (Dec 28, 2009)

That is GREAT progress Naturalepiphany! 

Also, MsTwana, your siggie is gorgeous! You did really well on this challenge!


----------



## ellehair (Dec 28, 2009)

heres my current hair pics.. sorry they are so small, i dont know how to make them any bigger..
To view progress, I just created a fotki album, heres the link

http://public.fotki.com/ljamie4

I'm not good at taking photos yet, still practicing, but I do see a big difference from September to now.. I dont have pics from June but here's Sept to December..


----------



## Titansgirl (Dec 28, 2009)

Congratulations to all the ladies that participated in this challenge.  Everyone did so great!!!  I'm going to post my reveal tomorrow.  Sorry it's taking so long, but I wanted to complete my BKT treatment before I revealed & flatirnoned my hair. I'm puttig my treatment in now.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 28, 2009)

naturalepiphany said:


> First I must say Congratulations ladies and great progress!!!!! Ok second I have to apologize for my delay in posting my reveal, but here it is now. When I posted my starting pic I didn't have any straightened or stretched pics of my hair but I did state, "[...] that when stretched the front comes to the tip of my nose. Sides about a centimeter pass my jaw bone. and the back pulled toward the front comes to my collar bone"
> 
> Now when stretched the front of my hair falls below my bottom lip. My sides now come to my collar bone and the back is now apl. In my siggy are my pics the first being my bc in April, the second being my starting pic in June, and the last being the pic I took yesterday morning. As you can see my hair no longer wants to stand up its beginning to fall. I'm so excited and I cant wait for the next HYH challenge.


 
You had great progress!!!! You retained a good amount of length!! 



Qurlyqt said:


> That is GREAT progress Naturalepiphany!
> 
> Also, MsTwana, your siggie is gorgeous! You did really well on this challenge!


 
Awww...thanks Qurly. That's SUCH a compliment coming from you!!!


----------



## Dieasha (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok.... when is the next hide ur hair challenge?!!!! Whenever it is...Im in!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 29, 2009)

Dieasha said:


> Ok.... when is the next hide ur hair challenge?!!!! Whenever it is...Im in!


 
  ................


----------



## Queen_Earth (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok I'm done with vacation and made it to salon yesterday for the blow dry and press for my progress pics...I am really disappointed because I was hoping to get to the 8 and I am no where near it...well on the positive it looked like my hair may have gotten thicker...this is where I think I went wrong: 1-not washing, conditioning, and moisturizing my scalp under my wigs enough, 2-maybe not taking wig off enough, 3-going to salons for my cornrows-when they comb my hair and detangled it hurt like hair and I would lose lots of hair-I thought that was normal shedding now I think it may have been breakage...IDK but I have got to learn how to take care of my own hair!! I have found my hair idol so I know it can be done...I guess I'm back to the drawing board...the top two are pre and post trim in June the bottom are the same in December (I asked her not to necessarily cut it evenly in December but to just get rid of the split ends; if she had cut it evenly I think I would be back to starting point)


----------



## Titansgirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Queen_Earth said:


> Ok I'm done with vacation and made it to salon yesterday for the blow dry and press for my progress pics...I am really disappointed because I was hoping to get to the 8 and I am no where near it...well on the positive it looked like my hair may have gotten thicker...this is where I think I went wrong: 1-not washing, conditioning, and moisturizing my scalp under my wigs enough, 2-maybe not taking wig off enough, 3-going to salons for my cornrows-when they comb my hair and detangled it hurt like hair and I would lose lots of hair-I thought that was normal shedding now I think it may have been breakage...IDK but I have got to learn how to take care of my own hair!! I have found my hair idol so I know it can be done...I guess I'm back to the drawing board...the top two are pre and post trim in June the bottom are the same in December (I asked her not to necessarily cut it evenly in December but to just get rid of the split ends; if she had cut it evenly I think I would be back to starting point)




Queen_Earth,  your hair definitely looks thicker......  Your length is nice, also...  I'm sure you're make it to 8 with the comments that you made about not having the salon do your cornrows for you.


----------



## Titansgirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Ms_Twana,  thanks for the challenge!  It was definitely worth it!!  Here are my updates..


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 5, 2010)

Titansgirl said:


> Ms_Twana, thanks for the challenge! It was definitely worth it!! Here are my updates..


 
Wow. You're nearly coving up the picture.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jan 5, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> dontspeakdefeat sells them in the exchange forum every now and then. That's where I got mine from. *Someone else sells a pink one.* Do a search and some of the threads will come up.



*ahem* That would be me


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 5, 2010)

*WOW!!!!!!! I'm inspired.*



malibu4590 said:


> Here are my results..I don't have pics from the EXACT time frame but it is a 6 month span -- May thru November. Hopefully that's ok  If you want to see more, my fotki is: http://public.fotki.com/malibu4590/hair-journey/





Junonia said:


> Here are my pics. My hair is growing in a V shape, so I've been trimming to even it off some.
> ETA: Starting pic
> 
> May-Starter pic
> ...





Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Okay, my reveal is a little bit different.  First of all, I started the challenge a little late, and then in August I BC'd.  Here are my pics:
> 
> Right before BC:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 5, 2010)

Your Cheeziness said:


> *ahem* That would be me


 
 I like the pink ones!!!


----------



## bellebebe (Apr 21, 2010)

I LOVE REVEAL THREADS!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Alright ladies. Here are mine. I went to a salon and got my hair blow dried and flat ironed. Won't be doing that again for a while. Anyway, I'm gonna tease you with the bling (shine) that my hair had first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Came back to save my pics (I lost them on my computer) and I'm actually inspired again. It's been 7 months since this challenge ended and I STILL haven't gotten the 3 inches that I got during this challenge. Hmmm...


----------



## grow (Jul 20, 2010)

this thread is *F.A.B.U.L.O.U.S.!!!*

when is the next reveal challenge???


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2010)

Awwww!  This was my very first challenge that I actually stuck to!  I have such fond memories.

I think I need to hide my hair for six more months.  Maybe then I'll actually reach MBL.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jul 20, 2010)

^^ i'm thinking the same thing. Not protective styling necessarily but nooo length checks lol I would love the surprise in 6 months  is there a current challenge?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2010)

I think there was one a couple of months ago...but I wouldn't mind doing another one.  Perhaps a 3 month.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jul 20, 2010)

^^ nah lets go for a big 6 month one :trampolin: the results will be awesome!

hehe i'm kidding, i'll join any that's started as I can do it along side my BSL by Dec 2010 challenge


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Awwww! This was my very first challenge that I actually stuck to! I have such fond memories.
> 
> I think I need to hide my hair for six more months. Maybe then I'll actually reach MBL.


 
Girl tell me about it. And I don't know what I did different during the challenge because my hair has been in a bun for the most part the past 7 months and I still didn't get that growth. Off the check the other threads to see what I was doing.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Girl tell me about it. And I don't know what I did different during the challenge because my hair has been in a bun for the most part the past 7 months and I still didn't get that growth. Off the check the other threads to see what I was doing.


 
Me too!!!!  I had mad progress during this challenge!  But here lately, I'm at a stand still.  We need to get it going again!  I know Sapphire would be down for it!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)

I want in too


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)

NEW Challenge New CHalleng New Challenge New Challenge COME on!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2010)

Twana, I found your original post.  Let's do it!  I can get it started if you want.  I'm incognegro right now at work.  I can do a rush post to get us started.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jul 20, 2010)

yep yep down for it, up for it... in with it


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2010)

Alright. How bout a Hide Your Hair Til Christmas Challenge?? That will give us almost 5 months if we start August 1st.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2010)

Me and my fast tail started one. I can delete it later and go with yours. I've already been busted once. LOL!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2010)

No, the one you started is fine.


----------



## ellehair (Jul 20, 2010)

Im in!! This worked out well for me last go round!


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jul 20, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Came back to save my pics (I lost them on my computer) and I'm actually inspired again. It's been 7 months since this challenge ended and I STILL haven't gotten the 3 inches that I got during this challenge. Hmmm...


 
OMG Ms Twana, you did FABULOUS during the challenge. Your hair is lovely!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 20, 2010)

Qurlyqt said:


> OMG Ms Twana, you did FABULOUS during the challenge. Your hair is lovely!!!


 
Thanks. And I think I just figured out what's stopped my hair from getting that same growth after the challenge. UGH!!


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jul 21, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Thanks. And I think I just figured out what's stopped my hair from getting that same growth after the challenge. UGH!!


 
Well at least you know what to do now. Shoot, you're WAY ahead of me. I'm still back at the part of getting that kind of growth to begin with!


----------



## princessdi (Jul 21, 2010)

Didn't see this one.  I want in.  My starting point is in my siggy.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 21, 2010)

princessdi said:


> Didn't see this one. I want in. My starting point is in my siggy.


 
Girl, this thread is super old. I gave it a bump. The thread for the new challenge is here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=485300


----------

